

Ask HN: what's the app to read the content of a website from an url? - fenghao120

I don't remember the name.
======
a3n
Maybe you're looking for wget or curl.

wget: <http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/wget.1.html>

curl: <http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/curl.1.html>

I use wget when I want to download some of a url's files.

I use curl when I'm interested in how to interact with a site at the http
level: requests, responses, response codes, etc.

This will create curl.1.html on my machine, containing the url's html:

    
    
      wget http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/curl.1.html
      --2013-05-19 04:40:53--  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/curl.1.html
      Resolving manpages.ubuntu.com (manpages.ubuntu.com)... 91.189.95.36
      Connecting to manpages.ubuntu.com (manpages.ubuntu.com)|91.189.95.36|:80... connected.
      HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
      Length: unspecified [text/html]
      Saving to: ‘curl.1.html’
      
          [   <=>                                 ] 105,108      184KB/s   in 0.6s   
      
      2013-05-19 04:40:54 (184 KB/s) - ‘curl.1.html’ saved [105108]
    

And here's a curl example:

    
    
      curl -Iv http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/curl.1.html
      * About to connect() to manpages.ubuntu.com port 80 (#0)
      *   Trying 91.189.95.36...
      * Connected to manpages.ubuntu.com (91.189.95.36) port 80 (#0)
      > HEAD /manpages/natty/man1/curl.1.html HTTP/1.1
      > User-Agent: curl/7.29.0
      > Host: manpages.ubuntu.com
      > Accept: */*
      > 
      < HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      < Date: Sun, 19 May 2013 10:44:20 GMT
      Date: Sun, 19 May 2013 10:44:20 GMT
      < Server: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)
      Server: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)
      < Accept-Ranges: bytes
      Accept-Ranges: bytes
      < Vary: Accept-Encoding
      Vary: Accept-Encoding
      < Content-Type: text/html
      Content-Type: text/html
      
      < 
      * Connection #0 to host manpages.ubuntu.com left intact

------
HarshaThota
<http://soundgecko.com/> perhaps?

------
ldubinets
Mozilla Firefox?

------
VierScar
Web Browser

